# δι' ελέου και φόβου = through pity and fear, by means of pity and fear



## nickel (Jan 23, 2013)

Η έκφραση, από τον ορισμό της τραγωδίας όπως τον έδωσε ο Αριστοτέλης στην _Ποιητική_, έχει αυτονομηθεί, αλλά δεν χάνουμε τίποτα να βάλουμε εδώ ολόκληρο τον ορισμό σε δυο-τρεις μεταφράσεις:

Ἔστιν οὖν τραγῳδία μίμησις πράξεως σπουδαίας καὶ τελείας μέγεθος ἐχούσης, ἡδυσμένῳ λόγῳ χωρὶς ἑκάστῳ τῶν εἰδῶν ἐν τοῖς μορίοις, δρώντων καὶ οὐ δι᾽ ἀπαγγελίας, δι᾽ ἐλέου καὶ φόβου περαίνουσα τὴν τῶν τοιούτων παθημάτων κάθαρσιν.

“A tragedy, then, is the imitation of an action that is serious and also, as having magnitude, complete in itself; in language with pleasurable acces­sories, each kind brought in separately in the parts of the work; in a dramatic, not in a narrative form; with in­cidents arousing pity and fear, wherewith to accomplish its catharsis of such emotions.” (Imgram Bywater: 35).

“Tragedy, then, is an imitation of an action of high importance, complete and of some ampli­tude; in language enhanced by distinct and varying beauties; acted not narrated; by means of pity and fear effectuating its purgation of these emotions.” (L. J. Potts: 24).

Tragedy is, then, a representation of an action that is heroic and complete and of a certain magnitude—by means of language enriched with all kinds of ornament, each used separately in the different parts of the play: it represents men in action and does not use narrative, and through pity and fear it effects relief to these and similar emotions. (W.H. Fyfe in Perseus and Wikipedia)


Έτσι και σε κείμενο του Νίκου Ξυδάκη:
Η ανανέωση δεν έχει έλθει ακόμη, δεν έχει πάει σε βάθος. Ίσως διότι κάθε ανανέωση, για να είναι ριζοτόμος και αναγεννητική, προϋποθέτει ερείπωση του παλαιού δι’ ελέου και φόβου.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_19/01/2013_479337


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2013)

Μήπως είναι πιο χρήσιμη στα αγγλικά, αφού δεν παίζουν δα υποχρεωτικά όλοι στα δάχτυλα την _Ποιητική_, η σύναψη από τη δεύτερη μετάφραση, η _by means of pity and fear_;


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2013)

Είτε με _through_ είτε με _by means of_, στα αγγλικά δεν θα βρεις την έκφραση σε κείμενα που δεν ασχολούνται με το είδος και δεν εξηγούν με κάποιον τρόπο την προέλευση. Στα ελληνικά θεωρούμε ότι ξέρουν όλοι τον ορισμό και αφήνουμε αβοήθητο τον αναγνώστη!


----------



## Earion (Jan 23, 2013)

Εμένα μου αρέσει η δεύτερη μετάφραση (Potts), αλλά σε ένα σημείο προτιμώ την τρίτη, εκεί που λέει: by means of language enriched with all kinds of ornament, each used separately in the different parts of the play. Είναι αλήθεια ότι φέρνει πολύ προς την επεξήγηση, αλλά είναι καλύτερα που το κάνει νιανιά υπεραπλουστεύει.


----------

